# [solved] Theme für KDE5, GTK3 und GTK2 gesucht.

## musv

Guten Abend, 

seit dem letzten Update sind bei mir im Firefox irgendwie die Buttons auf den Webseiten verschwunden. Wie ich jetzt rausgefunden hab, ist wohl das clearlooks-phenix-theme dafür verantwortlich gewesen. 

Gibt's inzwischen mal ein übergreifendes Thema für KDE5, GTK3 und GTK2, was nicht Breeze ist?Last edited by musv on Tue Sep 06, 2016 6:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Es gab ein paar, wie oxygen und qtcurve, die aber den gtk3-Part dank der ewigen neuen Inkompatibiltäten über Bord geworfen haben.

MMn. ist die einzige Chance auf gleichen Style, sich einen GTK-Style zu suchen, der für beides - gtk2+gtk3 - existiert, und dann auf der Qt-Seite den gtkstyle zu setzen. Ansonsten musst du einfach damit leben, dass die Programme anders aussehen. Verhalten ist ja schon anders, wenn die Programme aber trotzdem identisch aussehen, kann das schon mal irritieren (z.B. Single-Click bei KDE vs. Double-Click bei GTK)  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Es gab ein paar, wie oxygen und qtcurve, die aber den gtk3-Part dank der ewigen neuen Inkompatibiltäten über Bord geworfen haben.

 

Ja, das hatte ich mitbekommen. Aber mittlerweile müsste ja sogar die GTK3 mal 'ne finalisierte API haben.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> MMn. ist die einzige Chance auf gleichen Style, sich einen GTK-Style zu suchen, der für beides - gtk2+gtk3 - existiert, und dann auf der Qt-Seite den gtkstyle zu setzen.

 

Das hatte ich so halbwegs mit Fusion (qt) und clearlooks-phenix (gtk3) und clearlooks (gtk2) geschafft. Aber seit dem letzten großen Update waren dann die Check- und Radiobuttons im Firefox verschwunden.

Und das einzige libübergreifende Thema ist halt Breeze, was ich aber noch immer nicht sehr ansehnlich finde. Mir ist das zu Flat und zu sehr an Windows 10 angepasst. Ich finde das zu großen Teilen sehr unergonomisch und eher hinderlich bei der Nutzung der Oberfläche.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das hatte ich so halbwegs mit Fusion (qt) und clearlooks-phenix (gtk3) und clearlooks (gtk2) geschafft. Aber seit dem letzten großen Update waren dann die Check- und Radiobuttons im Firefox verschwunden.

 

Nö, so war das nicht gemeint  :Wink: 

Gehe auf gnome-look.org in die Section "GTK3 Themes", such dir was aus, was auch ein gtk2-theme mitbringt und installier das. Oder installier dir irgendein theme über portage. Dann brauchst du nocht dev-qt/qtgui mit USE=gtk, das installiert den qt-gtkstyle - der styled die Qt-apps mit dem aktuellen gtk2-style. Funktioniert normalerweise relativ gut.

----------

## musv

Danke hat geklappt. Gibt auch ein Wiki dazu:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GTK%2B_themes_in_Qt_applications

Das qt4-Flag bei Cairo musste ich nicht entfernen.

----------

## schmidicom

Das habe ich gerade im neuen KDE Store gefunden:

https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam

Scheint ein Komplettpaket für so ziemlich alles zu sein.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das habe ich gerade im neuen KDE Store gefunden:

 

https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-libreoffice-theme

Das ist exakt das, was ich nicht will. 

Flat-Design wäre noch akzeptabel, wobei etwas Struktur schon drin sein kann. Aber einfarbige Icons gehen gar nicht. Diese Krankheit hab ich so richtig zum ersten mal bei Visual Studio 2012 gesehen. Icons dienen der Orientierung durch markante Merkmale - vor allem farbliche Unterschiede. Wenn sich jedes Icon jetzt nur noch durch ein paar Linien unterscheidet, dann können wir auch gleich chinesisch lernen. 

Apple begann damals mit dem Flat-Design. Android hat's übernommen, Microsoft ins Extrem getrieben. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man mal unter Linux wirklich aktiv suchen muss, um diesem Schwachsinn zu entkommen.

----------

